# Recent WorldMark experience with II



## Tahiya (Apr 17, 2019)

This is a companion post to the one I did on my recent WorldMark experience with RCI. 

I conducted a trade test using all of my deposits in both Interval and RCI. They were all searching for one specific week at the Point at Poipu. 

Whereas in RCI, the lockoff portion of my weeks deposit got what I was looking for, and WorldMark did not; in Interval--WorldMark got the unit I wanted, whereas both a one-bedroom lock off and the full two bedroom deposits did not get anything. The week's deposit in both RCI and Interval was the same week at the same Resort. (I own 2 weeks there.)

Weirdly, in Interval, I had ongoing requests using WorldMark from 2014, 2016, and 2018. The request that got the Point at Poipu was the 2018 request.  

I called Interval to ask why the ongoing searches with earlier start dates had come up with nothing, whereas the more recent start date got the unit I wanted. The rep told me that the computer does random things. I disbelieve that, and suspect that Interval disregards requests that were started more than two years before the start date of the week you're looking for.  Does anyone have information to verify that?


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 18, 2019)

Tahlya,

I am responding under my moderator duties of what I call "answering the mail'....ie. when a post goes unanswered for more than 24 hrs.

This is tough question, and given the lack of responses I suspect that there is not a definitive answer to your question. I would put this in the same bucket as your other question about RCI corporate accounts and search matching.

Someone here might be able to recount something a employee told them in passing, but that too would be anecdotal. And given my experience without software systems, I doubt even someone at RCI/II could answer the question without a programmer digging into the code or running an automated test.


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 27, 2019)

There is no rhyme or reason on what one of your resorts will pull.  I own weeks and I have tried a gold crown highly sought week against a non gold crown and I actually got more choices with the non gold crown. This was with II.   I think they tried to match my gold crown with only the top rated resorts and eliminated the remaining weeks.  My non gold crown gave me everything.  What is irritating is when you see a resort you want and you can't use it on a trade and it's only available for cash.  I can only think the trading company got it from the resort and not a person depositing their week?  RCI's tpu system is a little easier and more transparent.  How they determine the tpu value is a bit of a mystery.  Over a year out I was able to get 4 units at the same place....this was for last July.  I was talking to one of the owners that was surprised we had 2 units (he didn't know we had 4) in our group.  Apparently they can only make their reservations beginning  January 1st. A lot of owners in that timeshare do own multiple weeks, it's anyone's guess why that happend.  I was just lucky that time.  Sometimes I'm not.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 28, 2019)

Tahiya said:


> Weirdly, in Interval, I had ongoing requests using WorldMark from 2014, 2016, and 2018. The request that got the Point at Poipu was the 2018 request.
> 
> I called Interval to ask why the ongoing searches with earlier start dates had come up with nothing, whereas the more recent start date got the unit I wanted. The rep told me that the computer does random things. I disbelieve that, and suspect that Interval disregards requests that were started more than two years before the start date of the week you're looking for.  Does anyone have information to verify that?


When I was a WorldMark Interval International member years ago, it was my understanding that ongoing requests could be made up to 24 months before arrival (I never put one in more than 14 months in advance).  That would lead me to believe ongoing requests have a 24-months life (maybe slightly less), so the 2014 and 2016 requests would have expired before a 2019 match, and only the 2018 ongoing request was active and matched.


I would think that if you called in to WorldMark II (not regular II) they would be able to tell you what ongoing requests are still active at any given time.


----------



## Tahiya (Apr 28, 2019)

I called interval back after speaking with the vacation counselor who told me there were glitches, and asked to speak with a customer service rep, which is the next rung up on the ladder. He seemed disappointed that the vacation counselor had told me there were glitches, and said rather that each time you change your request it changes the start date of your request. I've never heard that one before.


----------

